# Main > Technical Support and Notices >  What's new not working well with new members messages

## Azélor

This is something I've noticed a few times already:
Threads or messages posted by new members do not appear correctly in the new messages. Well actually yes but not really, read below. 

For example, this thread just appeared in my feed because Kalium responded: https://www.cartographersguild.com/s...l=1#post372165
The thread was posted 2 days ago but only became visible now. If Kalium had not responded, it would never appeared in my feed because the message posted the 22 is not a new message anymore when you are the 24 (I guess). In other words, when someone clicks on the "mark forums read" button, the system consider this message as read even if it does not appear anywhere.  

After they are approved, these messages don't appear. You have to look in the specific categories but since you don't know it's there, you don't look for it and miss it completely. 
I've been wondering if I was not attentive enough or if it was because of how the site handles new messages. Now I'm certain it is the latter.

I know the community leaders are doing their best to keep up and the delays for authorizing new members seems reasonable.  :Smile: 
But still, new messages often get lost for days or weeks before a member bumps it back up. 

I think what could fix this would be to change the moment the message was posted to the moment when the message was approved. That way, it would appear if the feed.

----------


## Jaxilon

If I understand you correctly what you are saying is that when a new member posts and it's been held in moderation(?) and then is approved and posts for the general populace to see it doesn't show up as new because it's at least a few days old now?

I don't know how to fix that myself, just trying to clarify the problem but I can see how being buried by an avalanche of posts on your first foray into the Guild would be a bit of a bummer. Your solution sounds like a good plan but if I'm mistaken go ahead and clarify as it might help the person who can actually fix this.

----------


## Azélor

> If I understand you correctly what you are saying is that when a new member posts and it's been held in moderation(?) and then is approved and posts for the general populace to see it doesn't show up as new because it's at least a few days old now?
> 
> I don't know how to fix that myself, just trying to clarify the problem but I can see how being buried by an avalanche of posts on your first foray into the Guild would be a bit of a bummer. Your solution sounds like a good plan but if I'm mistaken go ahead and clarify as it might help the person who can actually fix this.


Yes that's it.

----------


## TheFoolSfC

As an applicant I can not send messaged, nor can I make posts that are viewable. My reason for joining the guild was to discuss with others what may be best for me as far as software is concerned. But if I cant be seen or contact an individual who may have had good suggestions I seem to be stuck in limbo for a few days. I can see by your header to applicants that you have had spamming issues. but I feel as though it would be better for a newbie who has real interest to be able to fully interact. If you have spamming issues Drop the Ban Hammer but I beseech Thee do not punish the Green Horns

----------


## Mouse

I think the general reason why the site prefers to vet new applicants by approving their first few comments is precisely to avoid the dreadful unpleasantness of having to actually ban anyone.  Other sites may have the attitude that using the ban hammer is best for all, but I've been on both kinds now and greatly prefer this system - taxing though it may be on those who are charged with the responsibility of having to vet all the new comments from all the new applicants.  I think it makes for a much nicer atmosphere overall.

----------


## Diamond

Mouse has it right.  Newbies will just have to display a little patience - us CLs are only human and do have lives outside of the Guild, hard though it may seem to believe.  :Very Happy:    FoolSfC, I approved your posts only a few hours after you made them; it's not like you had to wait days and days.  Anyway, welcome to the Guild!

----------


## Azélor

> Mouse has it right.  Newbies will just have to display a little patience - us CLs are only human and do have lives outside of the Guild, hard though it may seem to believe.    FoolSfC, I approved your posts only a few hours after you made them; it's not like you had to wait days and days.  Anyway, welcome to the Guild!


You are not a supernatural omniscient entity? Oh...
I guess it is time to step down from my unicorn, as the famous idiom says.

----------


## Diamond

> You are not a supernatural omniscient entity? Oh...
> I guess it is time to step down from my unicorn, as the famous idiom says.


I am the god of sh!tty commutes to work.   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Chief84

Lol. So that's why my introduction post doesn't show. Sorry for sending it twice then. 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G920F met Tapatalk

----------


## waldronate

> I think the general reason why the site prefers to vet new applicants by approving their first few comments is precisely to avoid the dreadful unpleasantness of having to actually ban anyone.


More new users are banned outright on their first post than anyone would like to admit. These new users tend to be spammers. Just yesterday, for example, there was a lovely assortment of folks from Hanoi that felt that it was very important that you all know about the products they were trying to sell by posting their ads in Vietnamese (with lots of pictures in the posts, too). You all never got to benefit from the wisdom that they wished to bestow upon you because they were deleted and the users banned before you could see them.

----------


## Straf

Were any of them selling a microwave oven? Ours blew up.

----------


## AdventurePages

Patience is a virtue that less and less people possess. I don't mind the wait at all, especially when it means a better quality community. Thanks!

----------


## Yrda

As a new user, my postings as expected didn't show before they were approved by a moderator. But: I was able to post a reply in the Gallery category (Cartographers Choice), and this one was instantly shown (not like the others). At least it seemed to me - don't know if there was just a moderator active in that minute. Maybe you want to check that, if it wasn't intended?

----------

